# 33 teams for Que and Cruz



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 22, 2008)

This Years BBQ Teams:

*Virginia Teams:*

Pigs On The Run
     Palmyra VA

Cat Sass BBQ
     Fredericksburg VA

The Princess and the Pig
     Clifton VA

JD's Smokin Misfits
     Fredericksburg VA

Benjamins's Barbeque
     Partlow VA

Gooney Creek BBQ
     Browntown VA

The Serial Grillers
     Yorktown VA

The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
     Chesterfield VA

VA BBQ Pirates
     Springfield VA

Tar River BBQ
     New Port News VA

Jackie's Crew BBQ
     Chesapeake VA

Hogback Mtn BBQ
     Fairfield VA

Lump Dogs BBQ
     Clifton Forge VA

Pitts Custom Q
     Chatham VA

The Pig's Ear
     Amherst VA

Hog Town Boys
     Madison Heights VA

Butt's on Fire
     Toano VA

Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill BBQ
     Louisa VA

M&H BBQ
     Beaverdam VA

Big C's Stew and Que
     Richmond VA

Spicy Mikes Grillin
     Mineral VA

Ashburn Barbeque
     Ashburn VA

Extream Steal BBQ Team
     Orange VA
* 
North Carolina Teams:*

Screamin Nite Hogs
     Winston Salem NC

Lucky Dog
     Sanford NC

Mr. Woo's BBQ
     Julian NC

Smoke-N-My-I's
     Carrboro NC

Tarheel Smokers
     Hertford NC 

*PennsylvaniaTeams:*

*Maryland Teams*


Big Ugly's BBQ
     Perryville MD

Pot Belly BBQ
     Tanytown MD

Texas Rib's & BBQ
     Centreville MD 


*West Virginia Teams* 


Hoss's Barbeque
   White Sulphur Springs, WV


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gee, I didn't see anything posted on this event.     
Nice going...I hope the weather is nice fo ya.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2008)

That is just terrific!!

Well done!

All the best to everyone.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bill that's great!
Good luck to all!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job Bill!  Best of luck to everyone at the comp!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, we are now full at 35.  The last two teams to sign up are Dizzy Pig and Chix, Swine and Bovine.  Never thought we would hit 35 teams.  Thanks for all the help recruiting teams.


----------



## Sports and Spirits (Jun 27, 2008)

Full?!    NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  This was supposed to be my first. 

But, oh well, even first round draft picks sit and observe for a year ... before changing the way the game is played.  

Looking forward to meeting ya'll there.  

George


----------

